# Nouvel iPad wifi et hotspots



## mak2 (20 Avril 2012)

Salut à tous!

Je viens d'avoir mon 1er iPad, 32Go et wifi seul.
Je voudrais savoir comment me connecter aux hotspots wifi neuf/Sfr  qui sont nombreux chez moi.
J'ai un iPhone 3gs avec abo SFR. Avec ce dernier je me connecte avec l'appli SFR Wifi et je me loggue avec un vieille adresse email de club-internet (racheté par SFR il ya qq années) et ça marche très bien.

J'ai donc chargé SFR wifi sur mon iPad et l'appli me dit que je ne peux pas me connecter aux hotspots car mon iPad n'est pas 3G.... 
J'ai trouvé une appli qui s'appelle Easy Wifi, mais avant de l'acheter j'aimerais savoir si ça marchera avec les hotspots wifi sfr et mon identifiant club-internet.

Pour info, je suis client orange à la maison, malheureusement il n'y a quasiment pas de hotspot orange de par chez moi.
Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## tom_bidibule (20 Avril 2012)

Slt,

Normalement tu ne devrais avoir besoin d'aucune application pour te connecter à un hot spot, y compris sur ton iPhone. 


Si SFR a bien fait les chose, il te suffit de connecter au hot spot depuis les réglages de l'ipad puis d'ouvrir safari qui doit afficher automatiquement une page de connection. Tu rentre ton adresse et mot de passe dans les bonnes cases, et voilà!


En espérant t'avoir aidé un petit peu.


----------



## diegue (21 Avril 2012)

J'ai un abonnement SFR qui me donne 2Go de data sur l'iPhone plus 1 Go de data que je peux utiliser sur tablette via l'iPhone utilisé en modem.
Or les hotspots passent par le téléphone, et on m'a bien précisé que je ne pouvais pas utiliser ces hotspots ni en direct ni en passant par l'iphone comme modem, ça ne marche pas !
Les opérateurs bloquent les data pour les tablettes : ça ne pourra pas durer logtemps car ça limite trop l'utilisation des tablettes !


----------



## Gwen (22 Avril 2012)

Je ne vois pas comment les opérateurs peuvent bloquer les tablettes lors de connexion WIFI. C'est un ordi comme un autre. Il suffit de correctement rentrer les identifiants. Par contre, pour les avoir, c'est souvent galère et il faut bien chercher dans toute la paperasse offerte par l'opérateur.


----------

